# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  GR - Ελληνικά θέματα σχετικά με το Excel και την VBA

## gvarth

Παιδιά καλησπέρα .

Εδώ θα συζητάμε θέματα που αφορούν την χρήση του Excel *σε καθημερινές εργασίες του μηχανικού*

Θα μπορείτε να προτείνετε συναρτήσεις που θα συζητάμε , κάποια tricks , ειδικά θέματα μορφοποίησης , λίστες επικύρωσης , απλές και δυναμικές περιοχές κ.λ.π.

Θα ενημερώνεται τακτικά .

----------


## AndyLitch

Λάθος Thread



Ooops .. My mistake ... Apologies

----------


## Fotis1991

Καλησπέρα και σε σένα.

Όταν εννοείς εδώ;  Πώς δηλαδή; Πως το έχεις σκεφτεί;

----------


## gvarth

Γειά σου Φώτη .

Ήμουν σίγουρος ότι έλειπε ένα section που θα γράφαμε για απορίες και θέματα που μας απασχολούν στην καθημερινή μας εργασία με το Excel και μάλιστα στην γλώσσα μας .

Έχω κάποιο υλικό για σύνδεση Excel με Autocad και θα το ανεβάσω . Επίσης , δουλεύω πάνω σε ένα πρόβλημα προμετρήσεων το οποίο μόλις το φτάσω κάπου , θα το αναλύσω σαν case study .

Βέβαια , όποιος από μας θέλει θα μπορεί να ρωτά ή να μοιράζεται κάποιο project που έχει δουλέψει .





> Λάθος Thread
> 
> 
> 
> Ooops .. My mistake ... Apologies



No problem .

Regards

George

----------


## Fotis1991

Βέβαια υπάρχει και το αντίστοιχο Ελληνικό φόρουμ, που προφανώς για κάποιους λόγους δεν θέλεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις. Εγώ μηχανικός δεν είμαι. Απλά έχω τρέλλα με το Excel. Όπου μπορώ να βοηθήσω..θα το κάνω με ευχαρίστηση.

Καλή Επιτυχία. :Smilie:

----------


## gvarth

> Βέβαια υπάρχει και το αντίστοιχο Ελληνικό φόρουμ, που προφανώς για κάποιους λόγους δεν θέλεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις.



Είμαι γραμμένος και στο office.gr και στο planetexcel.gr με το ίδιο όνομα. Συμμετέχω όποτε μπορώ / προλαβαίνω .

Ταυτόχρονα είμαι smod στο www.Michanikos.gr κάτι που μου απορροφά κάποιο χρόνο .

Δεν έχω θέμα να συμβάλλω στα ελληνικά forum για το Excel . Απλά , έχοντας πάρει από εδώ αρκετές ιδέες και μικροπρογράμματα που με έχουν βοηθήσει , έκρινα σκόπιμο να βοηθήσω - συμβάλλω όπως μπορώ .

Και στην ενότητα αυτή αλλά και στο αγγλόφωνο forum όπου μπορώ .

Ευχαριστώ για την προσφορά βοήθειας .

Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## staralarm

Γεια σας παιδια.. νεος στο φορουμ... καλωσ σας βρηκα.... εχω ενα θεματακι με το excel και ψαχνω καποιον που ξερει καλα για να μου δωσει λυση... Υπαρχει καποιοσ. ???
Ευχαριστω

----------


## GK039

Θα με τρελάνετε εσείς....9 χρόνια στο forum πρώτη φορά βλέπω Ελληνικό thread....ή έχω να μπω αρκετό καιρό στο συγκεκριμένο.....Anyway...ότι χρειαστείτε εδώ είμαι κι εγώ σε οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα...

----------

